# برنامج في الاكسل لمعرفة عدد قضبان حديد التسليح في الطن الواحد



## المهندس رحم (5 يونيو 2008)

برنامج بسيط لحساب عدد قضبان حديد التسليح في الطن الواحد لمختلف الاقطار وبعدة أطوال


----------



## دايسكى (9 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## قاسم عبد (24 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## محمد الفجال (26 يونيو 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## rafat (27 يونيو 2008)

جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (27 يونيو 2008)

اخى العزيك 
مشكور ولكن الملف لا يقتح بالصورة الصحيحة


----------



## وائل احمد الكومى (27 يونيو 2008)

برجاء اعادة تحمبله


----------



## المهندس رحم (3 يوليو 2008)

الملف يفتح في office 2007 فقط.


----------



## عماد مغربي (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك على هذا الملف الرائع ولكن سؤالى هو كم درجة الحديد عيار 60 او مختلف.
وشكرا لك


----------



## هاف مون (3 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي الغالي ​


----------



## المهندس رحم (4 يوليو 2008)

يمكن استخراج اي قيمة لعدد قضبان حديد التسليح من خلال المثال المرفق اسفل الجدول. 
مع فائق شكري وتقديري.


----------



## عليو (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا مشكوريييين جدا


----------



## السلفى (5 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## السلفى (13 يوليو 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## haval2005 (14 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك عزيزي الغالي ​


----------



## مهاجر (14 يوليو 2008)

*شكر وتقدير ...*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

موضوع مميز‎ ‎

جزاك الله خير أخي: مهندس رحم على إضافة هذاا لبرنامج ... 

نشكرك بإسم إدارة الملتقى ... والى الأمام



المهندس رحم قال:


> برنامج بسيط لحساب عدد قضبان حديد التسليح في الطن الواحد لمختلف الاقطار وبعدة أطوال


----------



## المهندس رحم (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لادارة الملتقى على اهتمامها وارجو من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقنا لخدمة الجميع.


----------



## فراس الغلامي (15 يوليو 2008)

شكرا لك ولكن البرنامجلايعمل بصوره صحيحه


----------



## المهندس رحم (16 يوليو 2008)

الأخ فراس ان البرنامج يعمل على اوفيس اكسل 2007 فقط. مع خالص شكري وتقديري لاهتمامكم.


----------



## ابو ها جر (28 فبراير 2009)

كيف استفيد من هذا البرنامج بليز - التحميل


----------



## ykingd (1 مارس 2009)

*مشكور والله يوققك كمان وكمان*​


----------



## عصام حاكم (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا على هذة المجهود الرائع


----------



## أبو الروش (1 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور............


----------



## المهندس رحم (1 مارس 2009)

شكرا لمروركم الكريم اخوتي الاعزاء
الاخ ابوهاجر البرنامج يعمل على مايكروسوفت اكسل 2007


----------



## ابو ها جر (2 مارس 2009)

شكر لكم 
هل يوجد عندكم برنامج او معادل لمعرفة عدد الطن في التيوبات و البتر و الجسور


----------



## محمدالشبروي (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا اخي الكريم علي مجهودك


----------



## زانا سواره (3 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم يا اخوان ، اذا امكن تعطونا الملف ب اكسل 2003 وبارك الله فيكم.


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (5 مارس 2009)

نشكرك على هذا المجهود


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (6 مارس 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور لجهودك اخي العزيز ولكن امتداد على 2003 وليس على 2007


----------



## المهندس رحم (14 مارس 2009)

البرنامج يعمل لدي بامتداديه 2007-2003 ولا اعلم سبب عدم عمله لدى بعض الاخوه
مع خالص شكري وتقديري للاخوه الاعزاء


----------



## eng: issa (14 مارس 2009)

والله مشكورررررررررررررررررر وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمد عيسى سعود (7 أبريل 2009)

thanks for you good darleng


----------



## أبو ماجد (7 أبريل 2009)

شكراً جزيلاً أخي الكريم


----------



## ChainDozer (9 أبريل 2009)

شكرا للاخ المهندس الفاضل (رحم)

اليكم طريقة سريعة تستخدم في الموقع (على افتراض ان طول السيخ 12م)

13500 ÷ (مربع القطر) = عدد الأسياخ في الطن

تحياتي

م/ ابو احمد


----------



## طارق مرعي (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير و وفقك


----------



## خالد جهاد محمود (7 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## وليد الزين (7 أكتوبر 2009)

الله يحفظك ويوفقك


----------



## دعيج (7 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكور يالغالي والله يجزاك خير


----------



## abedodeh (8 أكتوبر 2009)

لو سمحتو اخواني الاعزاء كيف نحسب كمية الحديد الذي يكون على شكل spiral حلزوني وشكرا


----------



## غانم دياب قطب (6 مارس 2010)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (6 مارس 2010)

شكرا للمرور أحبتي
وشكرا لتعليقاتكم اللطيفة
تقبلو تحياتي


----------



## fageery (6 مارس 2010)

*مشكور أخي الكريم*


----------



## al haneen (7 مارس 2010)

thanks,,,it is so helpful


----------



## salahleica (21 أبريل 2010)

الله يرحم والديك و جزاك الله 1000خير اخي العزيز


----------



## مهندس _ابوالبراء (21 أبريل 2010)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## t.m (24 أبريل 2010)

جزيت خيرا


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (24 أبريل 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## thaher (11 نوفمبر 2010)

الف شكر لكم اخوكم thaher


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيرا

​


----------



## عزمي حماد (11 نوفمبر 2010)

مساهمة مع الأخ المهندس رحم جزاه الله خيرا
أرفعه على ملف اكسيل 2003
وشكرا مرة أخرى للمهندس رحم​


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (11 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## سعدعلي (12 نوفمبر 2010)

بارك الله بك


----------



## المهندس رحم (12 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا لكم ايها الاخوة على المرور


----------



## odwan (19 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## فاروق ن (21 نوفمبر 2010)

thanks


----------



## المهندس رحم (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور تقبل تحياتي


----------



## peter1975 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا كتيرا على هدا الملف ولكن اتمنى لو تعلمنى كيف استخدم التوتل استيشن وكيف اغطى كافة الاعمال المساحية فى الموقع وكيفية حساب حديد التسليح للمتر المكعب الواحد وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## jassim78 (26 نوفمبر 2010)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ Peter1975 ارجو أن تبين لي مستواك الدراسي ليتسنى لي الرد على طلبك مع التقدير العالي لمرورك اللطيف


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 نوفمبر 2010)

الاخ jassim78 شكرا لمرورك 
تقبل خالص التحايا


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (2 ديسمبر 2010)

جزيل الشكر لكم


----------



## المهندس رحم (18 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا للمرور احبتي اسعدتني ردودكم
تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mohamedazab (27 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## المهندس رحم (27 يناير 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## eng.awad2 (10 سبتمبر 2011)

شكرا


----------



## مهندس تكنولوجي (5 فبراير 2014)

مشكووووووووووور يا ذهب


----------



## م ابوعمر (9 مارس 2014)

مشكورر


----------



## مازن عبد الهادي (27 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا جزيلا لكم


----------



## أبو ماجد (28 سبتمبر 2014)

شكراً جزيلاً وبارك الله فيك


----------



## abdo daher (28 سبتمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد ع المنعم (2 أكتوبر 2014)

الله يكرمك الف شكر


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (6 أكتوبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eccnw (25 يوليو 2015)

شكرا للمبادرة الطيبة جزالك الله خير


----------



## احمد زيدان الواسطي (25 يوليو 2015)

مشكوووور
لكن هل يمكن فتح الملف على الاوفس 2013؟


----------



## بشير خالد العزاوي (29 يوليو 2015)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## heguehm (28 أبريل 2016)

جزاك الله خيرا​


----------

